# Продукты компании F-Secure: Новости



## Severnyj

*F-Secure Internet Security 2012 – надежная защита от современных интернет-угроз*

Финская компания F-Secure выпустила новую версию продукта F-Secure Internet Security 2012. Это всеобъемлющее решение сделает повседневную активность пользователей в сети Интернет более безопасной и предоставит комплексную многоуровневую защиту от разнообразных современных угроз.








F-Secure Internet Security 2012 отличается от предыдущих версий повышенной легкостью в эксплуатации благодаря обновленному пользовательскому интерфейсу. Обновленный стартовый экран гарантирует повышенную доступность всех компонентов системы. Кроме того, каждый отдельный пользователь сможет создать индивидуальный набор настроек, в полной мере отвечающий его специфическим нуждам и предпочтениям.

Благодаря разнообразным защитным механизмам владельцы компьютеров смогут почувствовать себя в полной безопасности во время обычного web-серфинга, обмена данными через Интернет или общения в социальных сетях. Так, функция Browsing Protection предотвратит доступ к потенциально опасным сайтам, на которых пользовательский компьютер подвергается риску заражения. А с помощью встроенных средств родительского контроля взрослые пользователи смогут уберечь несовершеннолетних от посещения нежелательных ресурсов (Web Filtering) или ограничить время пребывания за компьютером (функция Time Lock).

Новая версия F-Secure Internet Security 2012 использует самые передовые технологии для успешной борьбы с комплексными современными угрозами, при этом потребляя минимальное количество ресурсов и не оказывая заметного влияния на производительность системы. Список усовершенствований, скрытых от глаз пользователя, включает в себя обновленную технологию DeepGuard 4 с поддержкой интеллектуального мониторинга работы приложений. Механизмы сканирования системы в поисках угроз и удаления обнаруженных вредоносных приложений также могут похвастаться возросшей производительностью и эффективностью.

Одной из отличительных особенностей продуктов F-Secure является оперативное реагирование на новые угрозы, и новый пакет не является исключением. F-Secure Internet Security 2012 предусматривает возможность автоматического сбора образцов вредоносного кода, а облачный репутационный сервис гарантирует практически мгновенное распространение информации о благонадежности конкретного сайта и файлов. В качестве любопытной новой функции F-Secure Internet Security 2012 предлагает встроенную защиту от незапланированных расходов на услуги мобильного доступа в Интернет.

Другие ключевые особенности продукта F-Secure Internet Security 2012:


Полноценная зашита от вирусов и шпионского ПО.
Мощный межсетевой экран, защищающий от хакерских атак.
Блокирование спама и «фишерских» электронных писем.
Защита от кражи идентификационной информации.

Продукт работает под управлением операционных систем Windows XP, Vista и Windows 7.

По материалам официального пресс-релиза.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*F-Secure Easy Clean – простой в использовании антивирусный сканер*

Компания F-Secure выпустила новую версию своего продукта – Easy Clean, простого в использовании и функционального вирусного сканера. Вы подозреваете, что ваша система заражена вирусом, однако, установленные средства защиты не подтверждают ваших опасений? Возможно, приложение F-Secure Easy Clean справится с задачей лучше традиционных антивирусов.







Новая сборка F-Secure Easy Clean 1.2 отличается от предыдущих версий более компактными размерами. Теперь приложение занимает всего 4 Мб дискового пространства. Напомним, что для сканирования системы достаточно запустить исполняемый файл без предварительной установки продукта на жесткий диск. Впрочем, наиболее заметным и полезным усовершенствованием является постоянная связь Easy Clean с серверами F-Secure и своевременное получение информации о новых вредоносных программах. Это означает, что продукт способен обеспечивать надежную защиту от малоизученных угроз, не тратя времени на регулярную загрузку обновлений. Разумеется, «облачная» защита также предполагает наличие постоянного соединения с Интернетом.

К преимуществам Easy Clean разработчики относят высокую производительность, исключительную легкость в освоении и эксплуатации, а также бесконфликтную работу с установленными средствами защиты. Просто запустите приложение и следуйте всем предлагаемым инструкциям. По окончанию проверки утилита огласит свой окончательный вердикт и выведет на дисплей список обнаруженных и обезвреженных вирусов, троянов, сетевых червей и другого вредоносного ПО. Для успешного удаления некоторых типов угроз, таких как руткиты, может потребоваться перезагрузка компьютера.

По тщательности проверки Easy Clean вряд ли может сравниться с современными средствами защиты. Инструмент отвечает за сканирование ключевых областей системы, в наибольшей мере подверженных вирусной инфекции. Благодаря этой особенности процедура сканирования не занимает слишком много времени, при этом программе удается обнаружить большинство распространенных угроз. По этой же причине F-Secure Easy Clean стоит воспринимать не как полноценную замену антивирусному ПК, а лишь как эффективный дополнительный уровень защиты.

Свежая версия антивирусного сканера доступна для загрузки на сайте разработчика – www.f-secure.com/en/web/labs_global/removal/easy-clean.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*F-Secure Internet Security 2013 – началось открытое бета-тестирование*

Финская компания F-Secure запустила программу открытого бета-тестирования для новой версии своего программного защитного комплекса F-Secure Internet Security 2013. Новый пакет, по заверениям производителя, обеспечивает полную и комфортную защиту от всех видов сетевых угроз, как известных, так и еще не изученных. В состав продукта входит антивирус, индивидуальный брандмауэр, модуль для борьбы со шпионскими программами, а также новая технология под названием F-Secure DeepGuard 2.0, которая отслеживает состояние компьютера и блокирует потенциально вредоносные программы даже без свежих обновлений. Кроме того, поддерживается фильтрация спама и фишинга в электронной почте, а средства родительского контроля запрещают доступ к сомнительным сайтам.







Технология F-Secure DeepGuard 2.0, как главное новшество F-Secure Internet Security 2013, предлагает моментальное распознавание полезного и вредоносного ПО, используя данные из облачного сервиса. С помощью этой технологии защита от новых угроз обеспечивается уже через 60 секунд после первого подтвержденного обнаружения новой угрозы. Как утверждают разработчики, ни один другой поставщик антивирусов не предлагает такой глобально доступной сети для облачной защиты в реальном времени.

Из прочих достоинств пакета F-Secure Internet Security 2013 разработчики выделяют повышенную скорость всех компонентов, включая установку ПО, проверку во время загрузки, сканирование и очистку системы. Защита от шпионского ПО обеспечивает распознавание и уничтожение всех известных шпионских утилит, тайно установленных на ваш компьютер для перехвата паролей и других видов слежки. Защита от несанкционированного доступа обеспечивается за счет брандмауэра, который не дает хакерам взломать ваш компьютер (реализация построена на стандартных технологиях Windows с дополнительными фильтрами). Защита от нежелательных почтовых рассылок, включая попытки выманить у вас важную информацию, а также функции родительского контроля, делают жизнь пользователя более безопасной и защищенной.

Пакет F-Secure Internet Security 2013 поддерживает множество языков мира, включая русский. Продукт поддерживает все актуальные версии Windows, в том числе, Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 и Windows 8 Preview. Подробнее об условиях участия в бета-тестировании этого мощного инструмента индивидуальной защиты при работе в Интернете можно узнать на официальном сайте по адресу http://www.f-secure.com/en/web/labs_global/beta-programs/internet-security-technology-preview.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*F-Secure Internet Security 2013 – обновленная защита домашнего ПК*

Компания F-Secure выпустила новую версию своего флагманского продукта F-Secure Internet Security 2013. Это приложение, ориентированное на потребительский рынок, обеспечивает надежную защиту пользовательских систем и персональных данных во время работы в глобальной сети. Обитатели глобальной сети смогут посещать любимые сайты, взаимодействовать со своими банковскими счетами и приобретать товары в интернет-магазинах, не беспокоясь о собственной безопасности. 







Интерфейс F-Secure Internet Security практически не изменился по сравнению с предыдущими версиями. Однако вниманию пользователей предлагается множество интересных усовершенствований и новых функций. В том числе в новой версии реализована долгожданная официальная поддержка браузера Chrome в дополнение к Firefox и Internet Explorer (впрочем, разработчики утверждают, что предлагаемые средства защиты могут использоваться с любым современным браузером). Модифицированный межсетевой экран укомплектован набором дополнительных фильтров, предусматривает расширенные возможности настройки и может использоваться в домашних и общедоступных сетях. Кроме того, разработчики сообщают о совместимости продукта с новой операционной системой Windows 8.

Владельцы компьютеров, выбравшие F-Secure Internet Security, также в течение целого года будут получать полезные обновления, расширяющие функциональность исходного продукта. К примеру, разработчики уже анонсировали новый механизм, который обеспечит безопасность операций с банковским счетом в «онлайне» и гарантирует более эффективную защиту от специфических троянов.

Для борьбы с современными комплексными угрозами F-Secure Internet Security 2013 использует целый арсенал передовых защитных технологий. При этом продукт может похвастаться весьма скромным потреблением ресурсов памяти и не оказывает заметного влияния на производительность систем.

Среди дополнительных возможностей продукта отдельного упоминания заслуживают функции автоматического блокирования спама и «фишерских» электронных писем. Кроме того, F-Secure Internet Security 2013 сделает Интернет более безопасным местом для несовершеннолетних пользователей. А в случае возникновения вопросов, связанных с работой программы, пользователи смогут задать их по телефону или пообщаться со специалистами отдела техподдержки в режиме чата.

Одновременно с Internet Security 2013 компания F-Secure обновила и другие продукты для потребительского рынка, включая F-Secure Anti-Virus и F-Secure Anti-Virus for Mac. А владельцам смартфонов и планшетов на базе ОС Android стоит обратить свое внимание на новую версию приложения F-Secure Mobile Security. Последний продукт можно приобрести отдельно или в комплекте с настольной версией Internet Security 2013.

Источник


----------



## cybercop

*Использование Rescue CD (диска спасения) от компании F-Secure*


Меня часто обвиняют в том, что насвоем блоге я даю в основном антивирусные советы от компании «ЛабораторияКасперского» и рассказываю о тех или иных продуктах данного производителя.Сегодня я решил рассказать об использовании малознакомого у нас на Украине,однако на мой взгляд, весьма достойного антивируса от финской компании F-Secure(www.f-secure.com ). 

В каких случаях применяется дискспасения? Естественно тогда, когда другие средства помочь вам не в состояниилибо если вы хотите спасти важные для вас данные перед неизбежнойпереустановкой (и, увы, вы заранее не озаботились о резервном копировании). 

*Системные требования*

X86 совместимый ПК

Не менее 512 MB RAM 

Возможность загрузки с CD (DVD)или USB 

Соединение с Интернет иливозможность использования USB 

*Использование RescueCD *

Загрузить последнюю на сегодняверсию F-Secure Rescue CD вы можете с http://download.f-secure.com/estore/rescue-cd-3.16-52606.iso 

После этого вы запишете Rescue CDиз полученного образа на CD диск

1. Загрузите ваш ПК с полученного CDдиска

2. Если вы подсоединены к Интернетчерез прокси-сервер укажите настойки прокси в Proxy setting до начала сканирования

3. Выберите Start scan 

4. Дождитесь обновления антивирусныхбаз с сервера F-Secure. Оно закончено когда вы видите перед собой окно с лицензионнымсоглашением

5. Выберите

*I Agree *и нажмите Enter

6. Выберите какие диски вы хотите проверитьНе забудьте проверить Master Boot Record 

7. Выберите *Proceed to scan *изапустите сканирование

8. Просмотрите отчет

Стоит учесть что вы можете заранеезагрузить обновления Rescue CD на USB-диск Учтите что ваш USB-диск должен иметьемкость от512 Mb до16Gb и иметь неменее 400Mb свободного пространства 

Для того чтобы записать обновленияна USB диск: 

1. Создайте папку *fsecure *навашей флешке 

2. Войдите в эту папку

3. Создайте папку *fsecurecd *впапке *fsecure *

4. Загрузите ваш ПК с Rescue CD призаранее подключенной и подготовленной как указано выше USB-флешке. При этом RescueCD найдет подготовленную вами флешку 

5. Нажмите *Next *когда RescueCD укажет что нашел флешку

6. Rescue CD начнет процесс обновлениябаз в том числе на USB-флешку 

7. После появления Лицензионного соглашениябазы обновлены После этого можно перезагрузить ваш ПК и отсоединить флешку 

Другой способ

1. На чистом ПК (незараженном,подключенном к сети Интернет вставьте пустую флешку

2. Откройте ссылку http://download.f-secure.com/latest/fsdbupdate9-packed.run 

3. На вопрос браузера что вы хотитесделать с файлом выберите «Сохранить»

4. После того как браузер сохранитфайл скопируйте его на USB-флеш

*Создание Rescue CDна USB-флеш*

Иногда мы сталкиваемся с ситуациейкогда на ПК просто нет CD. В таком случае создадим диск спасения на USB-флеш заранее

Для этого необходимо использовать ПО*Unetbootin *

1. Загрузите приложение *Unetbootin*http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net 

2. Вставьте USB-флеш, который вы будетеиспользовать

3. Запустите приложение *Unetbootin*

4. В главном окне выберите *Diskimage*и нажмите «…» чтобы найти ваш образ Rescue Disk 

5. Нажмите *Ok *чтобы записатьфайлы из образа на ваш USB-флеш. 

6. По окончании установки выберите*Exit *

7. Загрузите Rescue CD с USB-флеш

Как видите все просто

*Заключение*

Я советую в сложных случаях проверятьПК несколькими Rescue CD от различных производителей

Удачи вам в этом нелегком деле!


----------



## Бородач

Люди я купил Internet Security 2013 заплатил за это 85 евро 3 установки и не на одном компьютере установить не удалось. Покупал офицально в Финляндии

Делайте выводы ребята, можно зря заплатить за товар и не получить того, что обещают.

Установка полное гамно. Установка длится больше 20 мин, когда доходит до 70 процетов то стопарит и при этом какое-то время тормозит загружается до 96 процетов и установка прирывается.


----------



## akok

*Для получения бесплатной подписки F-Secure SAFE на 6 месяцев для 3 устройств необходимо выполнить следующие действия: *

1. Перейдите на страницу промо-акции (на немецком языке)

2. Выполните регистрацию, заполнив форму - укажите имя, фамилию, адрес электронной почты и задайте пароль. Нажмите кнопку "Konto erstellon" для создания учетной записи.

3. Подтвердите регистрацию, перейдя по ссылке в сообщении, которое придет на вашу электронную почту.

4. На странице учетной записи F-Secure SAFE в нижнем выпадающем меню выберите "Russian Federation" (вместо Austria) для включения интерфейса на русском языке.







5. Выберите "Установить" для установки защиты на 3 любых ваших устройств, включая ПК с Windows 7 и выше, macOS, мобильные устройства Android, iPhone, iPad, Windows Phone и Windows 10 Mobile.







*Условия предложения*


Это лицензия на 6 месяцев для 3 устройств, только для домашнего (персонального) использования.
Срок действия лицензии начинается с момента ее получения.
Вы получаете бесплатные обновления в течение срока действия лицензии.
Нет бесплатной технической поддержки.


----------

